# 18500 batteries wanted



## Room Fogger (8/6/18)

Anyone have some 18500 batteries, I am urgently looking for 2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris du Toit (8/6/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Anyone have some 18500 batteries, I am urgently looking for 2.


No one in SA has stock... I have looked everywhere. 

Vaporize.co.za should have stock in the next 2 to 3 weeks though so jay for that!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (8/6/18)

Chris du Toit said:


> No one in SA has stock... I have looked everywhere.
> 
> Vaporize.co.za should have stock in the next 2 to 3 weeks though so jay for that!


Thanks for that, I will keep on looking at their site.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/6/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Anyone have some 18500 batteries, I am urgently looking for 2.



@vaporize.co.za , just checking for @Room Fogger , did your batteries come in ?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (18/6/18)

Silver said:


> @vaporize.co.za , just checking for @Room Fogger , did your batteries come in ?


Thanks @Silver they have not got in yet, but I will keep on checking. I have got some on order from @BLING , hoping that it will ship soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaporize.co.za (19/6/18)

Silver said:


> @vaporize.co.za , just checking for @Room Fogger , did your batteries come in ?


Some delays from AWT.. they still haven't shipped my order

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ryangriffon (6/8/18)

Hi. Any luck finding 18500 batteries? I seriously need to replace mine! Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (6/8/18)

Ryangriffon said:


> Hi. Any luck finding 18500 batteries? I seriously need to replace mine! Thanks.


Not sure who these guys are but here you go: https://goblinhobbies.co.za/panasonic-18500-2040mah-li-ion-battery.html

These have a 3.8A CDR! Probably not suitable for vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (6/8/18)

daniel craig said:


> Not sure who these guys are but here you go: https://goblinhobbies.co.za/panasonic-18500-2040mah-li-ion-battery.html
> 
> These have a 3.8A CDR! Probably not suitable for vaping.


They sell FPV drones. Bought mine from them. Friendly straff. Dude operates a full on shop from home.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ryangriffon (7/8/18)

Thank you very much @daniel craig and @BioHAZarD. Does anyone know if 3.8A CDR is suitable for vaping? Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (7/8/18)

Ryangriffon said:


> Thank you very much @daniel craig and @BioHAZarD. Does anyone know if 3.8A CDR is suitable for vaping? Thanks.


No. Presuming a coil at around 1.0 ohms and a fully charged battery with no voltage drop, you will be operating at 4.2A. So, not even good for MTL vaping. With a variable power mod, you could run at lower power, but the margins are too slim imho.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (7/8/18)

Ryangriffon said:


> Thank you very much @daniel craig and @BioHAZarD. Does anyone know if 3.8A CDR is suitable for vaping? Thanks.


What @Andre said

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ryangriffon (7/8/18)

Thanks very much gentleman. Crazy that we cannot get 18500's here at the moment . Guess there are not many pipers or reo mini users out there! Take care and happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (7/8/18)

@vaporize.co.za Will you by any chance be stocking 18500 batteries?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (7/8/18)

Ryangriffon said:


> Thanks very much gentleman. Crazy that we cannot get 18500's here at the moment . Guess there are not many pipers or reo mini users out there! Take care and happy vaping.


Love the Reo Mini, but stick to one because of this problem. Fortunately I stocked up on AWs and Efests when the opportunity arose. Will, however, have to restock in the not too distant future

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ryangriffon (7/8/18)

@Andre the reo mini was always my favourite. In fact, if I had cash, I would but all 3 beautiful reo's on the forum at the moment. Reonaughts should have a special fund...if someone runs out of cash and needs to sell their reo for real cheap (as is happening), we should help each other out so people can keep their reo's! I think it's such a shame what's happened to the second hand reo market in SA. With the whole squonking craze, not even the p67 seemed popular. Feel for the new owner. I love my pipes, but out of love and loyalty, I will one day have a reo mini with reomizer again...Will certainly let you know if I find 18500's. Its urgent!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaporize.co.za (7/8/18)

vaporize.co.za said:


> Some delays from AWT.. they still haven't shipped my order


Sorry guys, I never completed the order with AWT.. got held on a string for a month and finally gave up.. I opted to get VapCell instead as Mooch rates their batteries much higher in quality and with true specifications. Unfortunately they do not make 18500s or 14500.. I was only able to get 26650, 18350 and 20700s

Have a look here at what we have in stock .. 

I have used the 18350 in a le Petit mech and was super impressed with its performance .. I used a 0.4ohm nano alien Ni80 coil and got really nice vapor .. its honestly the first 18350 battery that performs in any way close enough for my vaping preference.. comparable to 30-40W with same setup on a regulated mod



daniel craig said:


> @vaporize.co.za Will you by any chance be stocking 18500 batteries?


but will definitely keep looking

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (7/8/18)

vaporize.co.za said:


> Sorry guys, I never completed the order with AWT.. got held on a string for a month and finally gave up.. I opted to get VapCell instead as Mooch rates their batteries much higher in quality and with true specifications. Unfortunately they do not make 18500s or 14500.. I was only able to get 26650, 18350 and 20700s
> 
> Have a look here at what we have in stock ..
> 
> ...


Would it be possible to use this converter along with an 18350 in a mod that needs 18500 batteries?
https://vaporize.co.za/shop/18650-18500-18350-battery-converter-placeholders-26650-mods/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ryangriffon (7/8/18)

@daniel craig thanks for asking the question. If @vaporize.co.za says it's cool I think that's the way to go. I have 18350's and they're perfect in terms of power just need to change them often (but they are small and charge quickly). Happy to try vapecel's with the adaptor for now...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ryangriffon (7/8/18)

But just seen that the place holders are for 18650 mods. I need a converter for a 18500 mod (pipe/reo!).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaporize.co.za (8/8/18)

daniel craig said:


> Would it be possible to use this converter along with an 18350 in a mod that needs 18500 batteries?
> https://vaporize.co.za/shop/18650-18500-18350-battery-converter-placeholders-26650-mods/


That converter will work .. one of them will take an 18350 to 18500.. two will take it to 18650

However.... as much as I would like to make the sale I would rather suggest you make your own placeholder .. The ones above are "gold plated" but has a spring inside to give you a couple of mm play.. I would think there will be a voltage drop using this converter.. for low power applications I suppose it will be fine but if you want to get the best performance I suggest a solid copper slug that you have machined with a raised "positive side" and then wrap it in PVC battery wrap.. 

If there's a couple of people interested I can see if I can get someone to make a few for us to test..?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (8/8/18)

That sounds great @vaporize.co.za Thank you for your honesty. I don't have 18500 devices. I was asking the questions on @Ryangriffon 's behalf.

@Room Fogger Do you still need 18500?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (8/8/18)

vaporize.co.za said:


> That converter will work .. one of them will take an 18350 to 18500.. two will take it to 18650
> 
> However.... as much as I would like to make the sale I would rather suggest you make your own placeholder .. The ones above are "gold plated" but has a spring inside to give you a couple of mm play.. I would think there will be a voltage drop using this converter.. for low power applications I suppose it will be fine but if you want to get the best performance I suggest a solid copper slug that you have machined with a raised "positive side" and then wrap it in PVC battery wrap..
> 
> If there's a couple of people interested I can see if I can get someone to make a few for us to test..?


Would it not be easier to just get some 18500s?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (8/8/18)

daniel craig said:


> That sounds great @vaporize.co.za Thank you for your honesty. I don't have 18500 devices. I was asking the questions on @Ryangriffon 's behalf.
> 
> @Room Fogger Do you still need 18500?


I actually got two from that place that everyone is screaming about regarding their service, so I’m sorted for now. Took a month to get to me but I was prepared to wait at that pricing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (8/8/18)

Room Fogger said:


> I actually got two from that place that everyone is screaming about regarding their service, so I’m sorted for now. Took a month to get to me but I was prepared to wait at that pricing.



Lucky fish, Humbolt, Faiyaz and I are still waiting - nearly 2 months now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (8/8/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Lucky fish, Humbolt, Faiyaz and I are still waiting - nearly 2 months now.


Sorry to hear that, it’s definately not nice. Let’s hope they will sort everything out soon.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ryangriffon (9/8/18)

Thank you @daniel craig and @vaporize.co.za. I think I will just use my 18350 pipes more of the time for now. Pieter I will get some new vapcel 18350's from you as soon as budget allows. For now I will not go with the converters but will rather wait for 18500's. If anyone gets, or if I meet someone who is going over the sea, I will let you guys know. Thanks again and happy/safe vaping.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Crockett (29/7/19)

Did anyone ever find any 18500s? I need some desperately.


----------



## Room Fogger (29/7/19)

Crockett said:


> Did anyone ever find any 18500s? I need some desperately.


I eventually got two second hank. None of the shops had, but here one, just low discharge rare
https://www.downtownvapoury.co.za/c...a-rechargeable-battery?variant=14894846279722
Only one I could find but don’t know how suitable for vaping. You may have to calculate first.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Crockett (29/7/19)

Room Fogger said:


> I eventually got two second hank. None of the shops had, but here one, just low discharge rare
> https://www.downtownvapoury.co.za/c...a-rechargeable-battery?variant=14894846279722
> Only one I could find but don’t know how suitable for vaping. You may have to calculate first.



Thanks @Room Fogger  These Panasonics are the ones discussed at the beginning of the thread and aren't really suitable for vaping. I guess I'll try to find someone overseas who will send some on a slow boat.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

